# Liquid, Powder weight



## The big guy (Aug 11, 2011)

What is the difference between liquid and powder weight, say powder is .75, what would be that powder in liquid form...


----------



## dsl (Aug 13, 2011)

As far as mass is concerned, there will be no difference. However, the volume will change. Not much though going from a powdery solid (molecules are tightly packed) to a liquid state (molecules are less packed). 

This would be like asking what weighs more? A pound of feathers or a pound of gold.  They are equivalent.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 13, 2011)

The big guy said:


> What is the difference between liquid and powder weight, say powder is .75, what would be that powder in liquid form...



the weight should remain the same if you're referring to merely raising the temperature of the powder to the melting point as there would be no change or additional material added to the powder. If you mean to keep the temperature the same and suspend the powder in a liquid the overall weight would depend on the amount of liquid you need or use to suspend the powder


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 13, 2011)

Your question actually just got me really thinking though, and I stand by what I said in my response, as after thinking it through: weight is a measure of mass times the acceleration of gravity. Mass is a measure of the amount of matter. As matter is neither created or destroyed, and you aren't adding any matter by changing the form in which the substance exists; the mass will remain the same. The volume and density can change and if one changes the other will as well, but the mass is the same and therefor weight will remain the same.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 13, 2011)

The weight should remain the same as long as the mass doesn't change. The density can change though, this is why ice floats in water. I dnt think u would see much change in the density converting a powder into a liquid.


----------

